# hmmm????



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Shadow has been hideing in his decaration alot!i watched him and he is usally hideing in his castle decatration! Does he just like it or is something bothering him??

kayla


----------



## AlexisPets (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't know much about Bettas as of yet. How many days has he been in there? Or does he go in and our. From what I've learned from Chicakadee, they are curious fish and will go in and out of every hole. If he goes in and out and looks and acts healthy and normal...I wouldn't worry much. Just as long as he can get in and out with no problem. But like I said, "From what I've learned." I'm no expert and its IMHO. 

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f52/few-observations-i-have-picked-up-1102.html

You've seen this post too. But it's always good to have reminders, at least I think so.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

The big question of course is he coming out to EAT? When they start showing no interest in food there is really something wrong but if he is just in there and will come out for food and to do some swimming then it could be one of a few things.

1. He has noticed that some of the other tank mates like it there and he is showing his territorial dominance there by refusing to leave. Stinker! 

2. He just really likes it there or is feeling a little insecure for some reason and a nice book read to him or some quality time with him may help. Just remember that your schedule has changed recently and he may be feeling abandoned as he doen no see as much of you. If this is the reason he WiLL get over it on his own with a little more quality time with you, his Mummy. He is just being a baby and needs to know that you still love him.

3. the temperature in his tank may be a little cool and he is not feeling as active.

They are all easily fixed but unless he has stopped eating and swimming when he sees you all together, I do not think he is ill or needing any special attention other than a little fun type stuff. He is missing the time you spend with him.

Keep us informed as he is so special we want to know.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

He is very intersted in food and his temp is 82 degrees so I think he needs some quality time so I'm going to go read a nice fishy book to him!




Kayla


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

lol

just wondering what other fish do you have in there if you have any??


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have 3 betta's and baloon mollies! I have cardneil tetra's in with Shadow my betta and Cylipso my feamale betta is in with baloon mollies!


----------



## AlexisPets (Aug 27, 2009)

Or you can watch a movie with him......"The Little Mermaid" is good.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

His temp is a little high actually. Try turning it down a degree or so and see if he reacts. I know that sounds funny but in Tropical Fish magazine an article on bettas stated that bettas that are kept in water above 81 degrees on a continuing basis actually live faster and don't live as long. The increased metabolism actually caused them to live their lives through faster. I do not know if I totally support this theory but do not want to test it either.

So try to keep the tanks somewhere between 78 and 81. Maybe that will help.

how is he doing today?


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree, a temp to high is not good, what do you use as a heater? And how is he now?


----------

